# The Masters - April 11 to April 14



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Tiger Woods goes for his third title, and Phil Mickelson looks to choke again. 

The Masters has undergone quite a few changes this year, and this has caused quite the controversy. It has also sparked some fairly uninformed comments by those who know little about the golf game. The perfect example being Charles Barkley. 

Making a golf course longer makes it easier for Tiger Woods to Win. Any ordinary Joe can get on a 520/540 yard Par 5. But make it 580/600 yards and all of a sudden most of the field will come up short in two - except Tiger. Or if you make a 420 yard par four, and change it to 470. at 470, Tiger can still get there in 2 with an 8 iron, while a shorter hitter might needs a 4 iron. At 420, tiger might be using a wedge, and a short hitter an 8 iron. The point is that there is a bigger difference in accuracy between a 4 and an 8, than between an 8 and Pitching Wedge. 

The extra length was added to increase scores and make it tougher for all golfers. Unfortunately, it helped the longer hitters more than others. 

Here are my favourites for the tourmanent 

1. Tiger Woods 
2. Vijay Singh 
3. Jose-Maria Olazabal (has 2 green jackets and playing great this year). 
4. Sergio Garcia 
5. Retief Goosen 
6. Chris Dimarco 
7. Phil Mickelson 
8. Mike Weir (token Canadian) 
9. David Toms 
10. John Daly (will take advantage of new setup) 


So who are your picks to win? 

What do you think about lengthening the course? Do you disagree with my assessment? Are they Tiger proofing the course?


----------



## Mike (Apr 10, 2002)

Mickelson will always choke. I hear it's suppose to rain for all 4 days of the tourney. That will make CBS crazy! I'm hoping for Tiger since _Jack_ isn't in it this year.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Just as a side note, if you have access to CBS-HD, the masters will be broadcast in HDTV.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

An added note to this - CBS will broadcast the Masters in HD on Saturday and Sunday. Coverage today and tomorrow will be on USA, and hence only presented in SD. 

As for making the courses longer, I think it's a great idea. If the players aren't good enough to keep up with Tiger, or anyone else for that matter, then they don't deserve to win.


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

*sigh*......you HD people make me sick.....


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Sorry John...I've only been one of the "HD people" since December.

An addendum to my message above: You may be able to get the Masters in HD today on your local CBS digital affiliate if they choose to air it over the standard anlog upconvert afternoon programming. KCNC here in Denver is choosing not to.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

One more thing - KCBS out of LA on off the 148 bird (channel 9454) is showing Masters coverage in HD right now, and will also tomorrow (Friday). I don't know about WCBS off of 61.5, but they may be as well. Just a heads up.


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

There is a rain delay going on now I assume. Watching Arnold Palmer for his last competitve round of golf at Augusta is sad. But all things must come to an end. Though Palmer was a little before my time, as Jack Nicklaus was my idol growing up, I know how much he has done for the game of golf. Mr. Palmer you have nothing to be ashamed of at the ripe of ole of 72, shooting an 89 was great. I only wish I could play that well or even be alive by that age, let alone play at what I consider the ultimate track for me to play. With St.Andrews a close second and Pebble Beach third ( But I have played there, and it's great!). So let the record state, The King has filled out his last competitve scorecard at Augusta but his shadow will always be there among the magnolia's.


----------



## Mike (Apr 10, 2002)

Arnie is the best spokesman for Golf. He would never of gotten a letter from the Masters people telling him not to return. Imagine the fallout of that one from the public? Public is already ticked off for the changes in the golf course. Arnie is doing the right thing though. Why embarrass yourself with a 89? He has to finish the last 6 holes on Saturday. 7:45am ET start. 4:45am out here. Might have to get up earlier and look for a feed or two on the dishes? My generation is the Tom Watson - 80's area I guess. I know about the history of the sport. Poor Sammy shanks a drive to the right and breaks some dudes eye-glasses. I'll definitely watch the highlights if no live feed to see Arnie finish. Not much of a Mickelson fan with him being from Arizona and all, but I'll root for Tiger or someone else. I just want close golf. Nothing worse then watching golf and there is a 5 stroke lead for the leader. That's borrrring!!!!


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Tiger Wins again. 

Woods Wins His Third Masters - Full Story


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Very disappointing day. I am glad Tiger won, but it was frustrating watching the other top golfers in the world keel over and die.


----------

